
Show HN: Gigs Tracker for the Working Musician - mikerubini
https://useadagio.com
======
mikerubini
Hope I can help musicians out there by sharing a tool I created.

As a musician a problem I had was that not everyone would pay me on time (or
at all?) and it was difficult to keep track of all of the gigs I played.
That's why I created Adagio.

Adagio is the CRM for the working musician. You can keep track of gigs,
venues, bands and payments.

Here are some features:

️Easily add gigs manually or import them from Bandsintown®.

️Check how many gigs are still to be paid, just by looking at your dashboard.

️ Useful email reminders to remind you of unpaid and upcoming gigs.

A lot of musicians are non-technical. At best, they use a spreadsheet to keep
track of their shows, so I really hope this product can help them like it
helps me.

